# Something New!



## LifeCycle (21 Apr 2019)

Hey all! Just a little about myself. I haven’t been on here for years and left the hobby for quite a long time. Starting to get back into it. I got a 30g tank and some seiryu stone. Currently and slowly working on a new creation. What y’all think of this hatdscape?!


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (21 Apr 2019)

Not much space for plants there! Looks good though... What are your planting plans?


----------



## LifeCycle (21 Apr 2019)

Not sure yet. I know I want trident in the wood. There is another fern plant that I can’t think of the name. But it also attachs to wood/rock. Green Aqua guys use it a lot. Sorry can’t think of it. I threw it together in like 15 minutes. Gonna let it sit for a few days and sink in.


----------



## LifeCycle (21 Apr 2019)




----------



## alto (21 Apr 2019)

A “classic” layout divides the tank roughly into thirds
- front (scant) third, foreground 
- mid (generous) third, hardscape
- back third, stems 

Of course this needn’t (shouldn’t) be linear 

Diorama style tanks obviously follow very different design principles and emphasize hardscape over plants (growth & species)


----------



## LifeCycle (21 Apr 2019)

Maybe remove the big stone on left and have a nice carpet plain? I don’t want that to unbalanced the layout though.


----------



## alto (22 Apr 2019)

Your tank 
Your choice 


Easy to increase plant mass through epiphyte plants on the stone, even some carpet etc plants on stone as long as you manage the water column fertilizers 

This video from Green Aqua shows a large H Cuba pad which is placed mostly on wood


----------



## Keith GH (22 Apr 2019)

LifeCycle
It might be a 30gal tank but I would be very surprised if all those rocks did not take up about 10gal.

Your Aquascape would be far more suitable for a much larger tank.  On the plus side you have mostly very interesting rocks and, driftwood.

To set it up you will have to take everything out and lay something under all that weight.   Seeing that has to be done why not make up a Mock Tank cardboard boxes can be used as long it the same size and height of the tank.   You can have some fun setting up different aquascapes with ease and, safety no chance of tank damage.
The substrate can be cheap sand or even garden soil.

Here are a few examples of what can be done rocks.

Keith


----------



## LifeCycle (22 Apr 2019)

Yeah I plan on going heavy with epiphyte plants since I am so limited on space. There is some room behind the hardscape for stem plants. 

I think a big hardscape is important. As long as it is balanced and physical fits in tank. I plan on using ADA power sand and Amazonia II. I don’t have a bigger tank and this tank is what my funds allow. 

For a hardscape dojo, I used one and prefer to use the actual tank instead. As long as you’re careful and taking lots of pictures of the final hardscape, things should turn out ok.


----------

